# Snow



## JD (Oct 8, 2007)

this week? I think we'll see some flakes fly.  So close I can taste it....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

What forecast did you see that on???


----------



## JD (Oct 8, 2007)

I saw 38 and rain overnight on thursday...for town.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2007)

JD said:


> I saw 38 and rain overnight on thursday...for town.



Wow..very nice..I wish I lived in Stowe..here in PA I might see it snow in November at the earliest..


----------



## JD (Oct 8, 2007)

Plusses and minuses.  Early snow is in the plus catagory.


----------



## ajl50 (Oct 8, 2007)

It's 90 today in philly. You're talking about snow. George is eating onions and spotting dimes...I don't know what to believe...


----------



## tcharron (Oct 8, 2007)

JD said:


> this week? I think we'll see some flakes fly.  So close I can taste it....



Not likely, but....

What dreams may come..  :-D


----------



## SkiDog (Oct 8, 2007)

JD said:


> Plusses and minuses.  Early snow is in the plus catagory.



Here we worry about the early season snow for depth hoar. If all this that just recently fell here doesnt melt we might be in for a VERY unstable season.

M


----------



## JD (Oct 8, 2007)

Yup.  Different scene.


----------



## snowman (Oct 9, 2007)

It's 34F here in Nova Scotia right now. I heard about the heatwaves on the news tonight hitting Toronto on down and was like WTF?!?! It was supposed to rain here tonight too but it's clear and a lot colder than it was supposed to be. We're about as close to Stowe as Philly...so snow isn't impossible. The jet stream is running funny right now and is supposed to change later in the week.


----------



## JD (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump.  Told ya so.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 10, 2007)

I got a new camera today, I'll take some pics of snow up in the Adirondacks next week


----------



## tcharron (Oct 11, 2007)

JD said:


> this week? I think we'll see some flakes fly.  So close I can taste it....



We demand pictures and locations!  :-D


----------

